# 2001 Chev Silverado will not start



## fabrk8r

Probably the ignition switch on the lower part of the steering column. Sometimes the rod from the lock gets bent, sometimes the switch itself is out of position or loose and sometimes the switch just goes bad.


----------



## ukrkoz

on GMs, SECURITY light will be flashing, if it's BCM locking down starting system. Most folks at truck forums say that trucks will start but die right away, as BCM shuts down fuel pump. Normal fix is to re-synch key and BCM.

It does sound like ignition module issue. Of course, fuses need to be checked either.


----------



## ukrkoz

just for the heck of it, try tapping with hammer handle on starter. Also, for the heck of it, try different battery or jumping.


----------



## Bigplanz

Connect a jumper to the solenoid on the starter. Put the truck in park, turn the ignition switch to run. Touch the positive battery terminal with the the other end of the jumper. If the truck starts, you have a bad ignition switch. If nothing happens, you have a bad solenoid/starter. 

I bought a remote starter switch that does the same thing, but allows you to hook the solenoid to the positive battery terminal then stand off to the side and push a button to start the vehicle. It cost $8.


----------



## polarzak

ukrkoz...the security light is flashing which made me think it was a security issue, but he tells me the light has been flashing since he bought the truck a few years ago. 
Will check the things others have recommended and see if I can get "the kid" mobile again. I am amazed how little he and his friends know about mechanical things (or things in general) , but ask them about the latest video game and they won't shut up. :no: Thanks everyone.


----------



## ukrkoz

if security light flashes, it's BCM> 
here's the thing. if you , sorry, if he had alarm or remote start installed, BCM had to be bypassed, and there's very laborious procedure to do that, and many installers cut corners. so far, as I own one from 2000, and am regular at 4 Chevy truck forums, that was the main cause of BCM related no-starts on GM vehicles.
I doubt he even has chipped key, mine does not. BCMs on those trucks are very temperamental, and sensitive to all kinds of situations virtually normal in anyone's life. He'll end up going to dealership and having them reset BCM. it's proprietary s/w thing. 

WHY IN THE WORLD WILL ONE BUY A TRUCK WITH FLASHING SECURITY LIGHT??????????????????????


----------



## D-rock

A flashing security lamp only means it has a factory theft deterrent, if you turn the key and it stays steady then you have a theft issue. I would NOT jump the starter solenoid with a jumper wire, instead get a 12v test lamp and connect clamp side to negative battery post, pointed end on positive side (just to test connections) then put that pointed end on the starter solenoid and have someone turn the key and try to start the engine. If the test light comes on, replace the starter.


----------



## ukrkoz

well, SECURITY should come up at door open/ key turn, flash several times, and vanish. if it keeps flashing, you do have BCM thinking car's being tempered with.


----------



## DexterII

The neutral safety switch would be near the top of my list of things to check.


----------



## D-rock

ukrkoz said:


> well, SECURITY should come up at door open/ key turn, flash several times, and vanish. if it keeps flashing, you do have BCM thinking car's being tempered with.



If it's being tampered with then the horn and lights will flash, if the bcm dosen't like the key code then it stays steady, it should not be on steady or flash after key is turned on and goes through the self check.


----------



## ukrkoz

well, not all of them have chipped keys. it works somehow else. mine does not. from what I read in trucks forums, not many actually do have honking and any type of noises. but it is most wise not to channel this down into BCM only route. of course, there might be other venues.
what needs to be found is *what exactly had Meathead done* to cause this? it's known fact that people have tendency of not being forthcoming in these situations.


----------



## polarzak

D-rock said:


> A flashing security lamp only means it has a factory theft deterrent, if you turn the key and it stays steady then you have a theft issue. I would NOT jump the starter solenoid with a jumper wire, instead get a 12v test lamp and connect clamp side to negative battery post, pointed end on positive side (just to test connections) then put that pointed end on the starter solenoid and have someone turn the key and try to start the engine. If the test light comes on, replace the starter.


It was the starter. We replaced it today and all is good. Funny thing is, I would have thought the headlights would have dimmed when I tried to start it indicating a current draw, and therefore a starter problem, but it never did. Also, many years ago when I used to drive older cars and had a few starter issues, they always gave me a hint they were going a few days/weeks before. Never had one complete pack it in so suddenly. Then again, maybe it did give hints, and the boyfriend never noticed. 
I was sure it had something to do with security. Anyway thanks for the suggestion, and thanks to everyone.


----------



## polarzak

ukrkoz said:


> what needs to be found is *what exactly had Meathead done* to cause this? it's known fact that people have tendency of not being forthcoming in these situations.


I really don't think he has the wherewithal to do anything to have caused anything. I am surprised he knows where the gas filler is. As mentioned, it was the starter and perhaps if he listened to his truck, he might have noticed the starter starting to fail. I guarantee he would notice if one of his speakers was acting up. :no: Priorities I guess.
Thanks for your help and suggestions. Again thanks to all. It was appreciated.


----------



## D-rock

polarzak said:


> It was the starter. We replaced it today and all is good. Funny thing is, I would have thought the headlights would have dimmed when I tried to start it indicating a current draw, and therefore a starter problem, but it never did. Also, many years ago when I used to drive older cars and had a few starter issues, they always gave me a hint they were going a few days/weeks before. Never had one complete pack it in so suddenly. Then again, maybe it did give hints, and the boyfriend never noticed.
> I was sure it had something to do with security. Anyway thanks for the suggestion, and thanks to everyone.



Glad it's fixed!! Most of todays starters are magnetic and don't draw as much power as they did in the older days. They don't even "click" when bad, just dead.


----------



## silverado_in_wi

fabrk8r said:


> Probably the ignition switch on the lower part of the steering column. Sometimes the rod from the lock gets bent, sometimes the switch itself is out of position or loose and sometimes the switch just goes bad.


Would this be something that could be an intermittent problem? I've been having intermittent starting issues


----------



## wrangler

I know this is a very old thread, but wanted to add a comment in case anyone else should pull it up while searching. I had the same issue as the op and subsequent poster listed: no start/click but if you turned the key a random number of times it would start right up. I was sure it must be the ignition and just lived with it for a while until it stranded my wife. So, replaced the switch (PIA) and problem but solved. Decided the starter was next step. While under the truck to replace the starter I noticed that the terminals were cruddy and slightly corroded. Instead of replacing the starter I just cleaned the terminals and started right up. Put the old ignition back as well and no problem. 
Dumb on my part to not have started there in the first place, but due to no clicks and intermittent turning off the key I had convinced myself that it was ignition issue. Apparently the Florida humid/salty air was all that was needed to create the situation that had I diagnosed properly the first time would have taken no money and only minutes to fix. 

Hope this helps somebody else since these old Chevys seem to last a long time.


----------

